# Best/Most Useful Threads on Speedsolving.com



## pjk (Jul 17, 2018)

In effort to help new users find the best content in the forums over the years, I want to begin compiling a list of the community's best/most useful/must read threads and posts.

I've started a bit by compiling a short list of the best guides/how-tos from that section which I've put below, but want to make a more extensive list of the top threads overall. If you can help contribute, please reply to this thread with links to other threads you think should be included in the Best Threads/Must Reads for new members.

*Tutorials/Help Threads:*


Spoiler: Tutorials/Help Threads




How To Practice:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/how-to-practice.27870


How to Be Sub-20:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/how-to-be-sub-20.14009/


Fridrich F2L: Going Slow and Looking Ahead (Tutorial)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/how-i-solve-centers-on-4x4x4-bld.2207/


Printable Rubik's Cube Guides (PDFs for 2x2x2 - 5x5x5):
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/printable-rubiks-cube-guides-pdfs-for-2x2x2-5x5x5.11343/


Waffle's Roux Tutorial:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/waffles-roux-tutorial.11506/


Full PLL for Megaminx:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/full-pll-for-megaminx.19119/


Fewest Moves: Tips and Techniques:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/fewest-moves-tips-and-techniques.1566/


How to Get Faster Using the Petrus Method:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/how-to-get-faster-using-the-petrus-method.66235/


Beginner's guide to choosing a method
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/beginners-guide-to-choosing-a-speedsolving-method.43471/


Which Cube Should I Get? Up To Date Recommendations:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/which-cube-should-i-get-up-to-date-recommendations.70960/




*Blindfold Solving Tutorials:*


Spoiler: Blindfold Solving Tutorials




Blindfold Solving FAQ:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/bld-faq-do-yourself-a-favor-and-read-this.45162/


3-Style BLD Tutorial by Timothy Goh
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/3-style-tutorial.69495/


Noah's BLD Tutorials (4x4, 3x3, Memory, Tips, etc):
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/noahs-bld-tutorials.38776/


Noah's 3-Style Tutorial
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/noahs-3-style-tutorial.39409/


BH Tutorial:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/bh-tutorial.12268/


How to do a DNF post-mortem on a non-center piece orbit:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...post-mortem-on-a-non-center-piece-orbit.27740


How to Solve the Rubik's Cube Blindfolded:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/how-to-solve-a-rubiks-cube-blindfolded.10595/


2x2 BLD Tutorial:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/2x2x2-bld-tutorial.8653/


How-To for big cube blindfolded solving:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/how-to-for-big-cube-blindfolded-solving.201/#post-1553


How I Solve Centers on 4x4x4 BLD:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/how-i-solve-centers-on-4x4x4-bld.2207/




*Tools:*


Spoiler: Tools




The reconstruction thread
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/the-reconstruction-thread.29123/


A rubik's cube methods and states map
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/a-rubiks-cube-methods-and-states-map.46753/


Request for 4x4x4 LL scrambler. (Animiated GIF example.)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/request-for-4x4x4-ll-scrambler.30261/


4x4x4 Last Layer Wing Edge Solver for the Ti-83p/84p Calculators! (K4 Method)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...r-the-ti-83p-84p-calculators-k4-method.26928/




*History:*


Spoiler: History




Rubik's Paper Cube
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/rubiks-paper-cube.3099/


Rubik Speedsolving Association - A message from Ernő Rubik
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/rubik-speedsolving-association-a-message-from-ernő-rubik.63311/




*Methods:*


Spoiler: Methods




ZZ-CT Thread:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/zz-ct-thread.61348/
Developing a better LL system
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/developing-a-better-ll-system.36791/


"Cross" Meta-Method for 4x4x4
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/cross-meta-method-for-4x4x4.17783/




*God's Number:*


Spoiler: God's Number




God's number proven at 20
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/gods-number-proven-at-20.23101/


God's Number in QTM is 26
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/gods-number-in-qtm-is-26.48754/


What is God's number in the slice turn metric?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/what-is-gods-number-in-the-slice-turn-metric.51052/


God's numbers for partial solves
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/gods-numbers-for-partial-solves.29785/


What is God's Number for Solving Just Edges on the 3x3x3?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...er-for-solving-just-edges-on-the-3x3x3.39620/


God's number is... (for the nxnxn)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/gods-number-is.30231/


What is God's number on a 4x4 Rubik's cube?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/what-is-gods-number-on-a-4x4-rubiks-cube.35965/


Two-Phase Algorithm in Mathematica
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/two-phase-algorithm-in-mathematica.25339/


Distribution of 20-move strong scrambles (very interesting!)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/distribution-of-20-move-strong-scrambles.44485/




*Group Theory:*


Spoiler: Group Theory




I'm writing a group theory essay
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/im-writing-a-group-theory-essay.33997/


Group Theory: It's not scary!
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/group-theory-its-not-scary.29832/


Non-Commutative Gaussian Elimination and Rubik's Cube
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...e-gaussian-elimination-and-rubiks-cube.26345/


Intro to group theory
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/intro-to-group-theory.4908/


The entire cube is 2-gen!
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/the-entire-cube-is-2-gen.19751/


Any books about puzzle theory?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/any-books-about-puzzle-theory.25458/


My ultimate commutator challenge (Math Problem - 12 is related, for those interested.)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/my-ultimate-commutator-challenge.29706/




*Algorithm (Lengths?):*


Spoiler: Algorithm (Lengths?)




A Hamiltonian circuit for Rubik's Cube!
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/a-hamiltonian-circuit-for-rubiks-cube.35505/


Hamiltonian circuit for the entire 2x2x2 cube group
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...ircuit-for-the-entire-2x2x2-cube-group.34318/


Devil Algorithm for 2x2x2 (R U moves)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/devil-algorithm-for-2x2x2-r-u-moves.34303/


Possible orders of Rubik's Cube positions
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/possible-orders-of-rubiks-cube-positions.23185/




*Big Cube Theory, Formulas and/or Calculations:*


Spoiler: Big Cube Theory, Formulas and/or Calculations




Number of cases for 3 Cycles of Wing Edges in Last Layer (K4 Method)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...-of-wing-edges-in-last-layer-k4-method.19001/


Calculating the Number of K4 "OLLs" on an nxnxn Cube
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/calculating-the-number-of-k4-olls-on-an-nxnxn-cube.30015/


Theory about big cube parity
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/theory-about-big-cube-parity.49062/#post-1010936


The interrelation of piece parities on the n x n x n supercube
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...ce-parities-on-the-n-x-n-x-n-supercube.26422/


Calculating Permutations on nxnxn Rubik's cube
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/calculating-permutations-on-nxnxn-rubiks-cube.22683/


Edge Flip and Corner twist Proof?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/edge-flip-and-corner-twist-proof.24595/


Formula for Calculating Positions of a NxNxN Cube?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/formula-for-calculating-positions-of-a-nxnxn-cube.48155/


Number of solved positions for a 7x7x7
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/number-of-solved-positions-for-a-7x7.20792/


Number of cubies problem
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/number-of-cubies-problem.22905/


World record formula for nxnxn cubes
(Well, I am stating this one because my formula is still in the ball-park for the 4x4x4-6x6x6 Single WRs...I don't understand how, LOL.)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/world-record-formula-for-nxnxn-cubes.36621/




*FMC:*


Spoiler: FMC




Porky's FMC thread
www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/fmc-a-complete-tutorial.49162/


4x4 linear fewest moves challenge
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/4x4-linear-fewest-moves-challenge.31779/


4x4x4 FMC (computer and human)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/4x4x4-fmc-computer-and-human.46709/


4x4x4 FMC (computer and human) round 2
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/4x4x4-fmc-computer-and-human-round-2.52840/


$100 5x5x5 Fewest Moves Challenge
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/100-5x5x5-fewest-moves-challenge.56563/


5x5x5 fewest moves for concentric rings
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/5x5x5-fewest-moves-for-concentric-rings.56464/




*Optimization Topics (Besides God's Number and FMC)*


Spoiler: Optimization Topics (Besides God's Number and FMC)




What is the minimum number of algorithms needed for 2 look last layer?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...lgorithms-needed-for-2-look-last-layer.47581/


Is 1LLL possible?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/is-1lll-possible.55582/


For 5x5x5 Solving Programs
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/for-5x5x5-solving-programs.60614/


Efficiency of 5x5 edges methods
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/efficiency-of-5x5-edges-methods.55987/




*Miscellaneous Puzzle Theory (and/or Math-related) Topics*


Spoiler: Miscellaneous Puzzle Theory (and/or Math-related) Topics




Probability Thread
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/probability-thread.20384/


Mathematics Thread
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/mathematics-thread.35625/


Inversion by conjugation
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/inversion-by-conjugation.43981/


Solving the cube without any decision making
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/solving-the-cube-without-any-decision-making.18422/


Pseudo 3x3 shorter than 3x3?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/pseudo-3x3-shorter-than-3x3.43996/


ACube4x4 question
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/acube4x4-question.3498/


Cube Theory Quiz
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/cube-theory-quiz-1.44461/


How do I find a square root of a Rubik's cube?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...uare-root-of-a-rubiks-cube.42199/#post-861663


3x3 Rubik's Cube Patterns and Particle Physics
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/3x3-rubiks-cube-patterns-and-particle-physics.51710/


Algorithm thread
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/algorithm-thread.42604/




*Miscellaneous*


Spoiler: Miscellaneous




Move count metrics for big cubes - standards and preferences
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...or-big-cubes-standards-and-preferences.23546/


What is "Intelligence"?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/what-is-intelligence.3079/


Announcing: New 4x4x4 Brute Force Solver
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/announcing-new-4x4x4-brute-force-solver.46925/


Cubing Contribution Hyperlink Thread:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...erlink-thread-to-reduce-signature-size.53842/


Older cubers discussions:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/older-cubers-discussions.37405/


How fast are the over 40's in competitions?
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/how-fast-are-the-over-40s-in-competitions.54128/


----------



## Hazel (Jul 18, 2018)

This one doesn't apply to too many people, but if you're a Petrus user here's a good one: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/how-to-get-faster-using-the-petrus-method.66235/


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 18, 2018)

Beginner's guide to choosing a method
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/beginners-guide-to-choosing-a-speedsolving-method.43471/

Porky's FMC thread
www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/fmc-a-complete-tutorial.49162/

There's a new 3style video thread by Timothy Goh. Nice and clean, but only the first couple parts are up so far.
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/3-style-tutorial.69495/


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 19, 2018)

@net13's Guide to the Transition from Cross to F2L.
If you want to go to the website: click here. (oop the website is down (rip) so actually click here -- credit to @Cvaughn55)

@daniel0731ex's "What Cube Should I Get?" Help Thread.


----------



## pjk (Aug 25, 2018)

Great start here to the list of the most useful threads. Does anyone have any other good ones?  This one I'll add as well. Lets keep this building and I'll update the main thread with the complete list of suggestions.


----------



## pjk (Aug 26, 2018)

Christopher Mowla said:


> I am not asking anyone to agree with all of the threads in the following list, but at least it could spark a few ideas (from the older members). I would have added parity algorithm threads (since that is/was a hot topic), but I covered that in the Wiki. (@pjk, you can look there in external links to retrieve some that you liked, if you want. Also thanks for adding my cubing contributions thread. That reminded me to update all of the broken links in my contributions post!):
> 
> Cube Theory Quiz
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/cube-theory-quiz-1.44461/
> ...


Excellent! If you come across or think of any others, please post them. Thanks.


----------



## Old Tom (Aug 27, 2018)

pjk said:


> Great start here to the list of the most useful threads. Does anyone have any other good ones?  This one I'll add as well. Lets keep this building and I'll update the main thread with the complete list of suggestions.



The Older Cubers Discussion thread is now approaching 1000 pages. It is currently heavy on blind solving tips, but in general welcomes anyone, tending to be around 40+ (I'm 80), but anyone 25+. A very encouraging bunch that helps newbies, but also goes deep into advanced stuff. Made me feel part of the community, and they got me to enter my first comp last month.


----------



## pjk (Aug 28, 2018)

Old Tom said:


> The Older Cubers Discussion thread is now approaching 1000 pages. It is currently heavy on blind solving tips, but in general welcomes anyone, tending to be around 40+ (I'm 80), but anyone 25+. A very encouraging bunch that helps newbies, but also goes deep into advanced stuff. Made me feel part of the community, and they got me to enter my first comp last month.


Will add it to the list, thanks!


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Aug 29, 2018)

@pjk, I apologize, but I grabbed all the threads from my previous post and put them in this post with these additional threads, as some of them are in the same "category" as the new ones (which I forgot to mention before).

Again, these are just my opinion. So add only the ones you want. There's no pressure to add any of them, despite that I know almost everyone will at least agree that one of these should be considered in this selection. In addition, *they are not in any particular order*.


Spoiler: My Selection



*Tools*

The reconstruction thread
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/the-reconstruction-thread.29123/


Cubing Vocabulary (yeah, I know, but for newcomers, this should be interesting)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/cubing-vocabulary.20798/


A rubik's cube methods and states map
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/a-rubiks-cube-methods-and-states-map.46753/


Request for 4x4x4 LL scrambler. (Animiated GIF example.)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/request-for-4x4x4-ll-scrambler.30261/


4x4x4 Last Layer Wing Edge Solver for the Ti-83p/84p Calculators! (K4 Method)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...r-the-ti-83p-84p-calculators-k4-method.26928/
*History*

Rubik's Paper Cube
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/rubiks-paper-cube.3099/


Rubik Speedsolving Association - A message from Ernő Rubik
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/rubik-speedsolving-association-a-message-from-ernő-rubik.63311/

*God's Number:*

God's number proven at 20
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/gods-number-proven-at-20.23101/


God's Number in QTM is 26
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/gods-number-in-qtm-is-26.48754/


What is God's number in the slice turn metric?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/what-is-gods-number-in-the-slice-turn-metric.51052/


God's numbers for partial solves
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/gods-numbers-for-partial-solves.29785/


What is God's Number for Solving Just Edges on the 3x3x3?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...er-for-solving-just-edges-on-the-3x3x3.39620/


God's number is... (for the nxnxn)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/gods-number-is.30231/


What is God's number on a 4x4 Rubik's cube?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/what-is-gods-number-on-a-4x4-rubiks-cube.35965/


Two-Phase Algorithm in Mathematica
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/two-phase-algorithm-in-mathematica.25339/


Distribution of 20-move strong scrambles (very interesting!)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/distribution-of-20-move-strong-scrambles.44485/
*Group Theory*

I'm writing a group theory essay
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/im-writing-a-group-theory-essay.33997/


Group Theory: It's not scary!
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/group-theory-its-not-scary.29832/


Non-Commutative Gaussian Elimination and Rubik's Cube
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...e-gaussian-elimination-and-rubiks-cube.26345/


Intro to group theory
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/intro-to-group-theory.4908/


The entire cube is 2-gen!
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/the-entire-cube-is-2-gen.19751/


Any books about puzzle theory?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/any-books-about-puzzle-theory.25458/


My ultimate commutator challenge (Math Problem - 12 is related, for those interested.)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/my-ultimate-commutator-challenge.29706/

*Algorithm (Lengths?)*

A Hamiltonian circuit for Rubik's Cube!
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/a-hamiltonian-circuit-for-rubiks-cube.35505/


Hamiltonian circuit for the entire 2x2x2 cube group
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...ircuit-for-the-entire-2x2x2-cube-group.34318/


Devil Algorithm for 2x2x2 (R U moves)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/devil-algorithm-for-2x2x2-r-u-moves.34303/


Possible orders of Rubik's Cube positions
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/possible-orders-of-rubiks-cube-positions.23185/

*Big Cube Theory, Formulas and/or Calculations*

Number of cases for 3 Cycles of Wing Edges in Last Layer (K4 Method)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...-of-wing-edges-in-last-layer-k4-method.19001/


Calculating the Number of K4 "OLLs" on an nxnxn Cube
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/calculating-the-number-of-k4-olls-on-an-nxnxn-cube.30015/


Theory about big cube parity
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/theory-about-big-cube-parity.49062/#post-1010936


The interrelation of piece parities on the n x n x n supercube
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...ce-parities-on-the-n-x-n-x-n-supercube.26422/


Calculating Permutations on nxnxn Rubik's cube
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/calculating-permutations-on-nxnxn-rubiks-cube.22683/


Edge Flip and Corner twist Proof?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/edge-flip-and-corner-twist-proof.24595/


Formula for Calculating Positions of a NxNxN Cube?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/formula-for-calculating-positions-of-a-nxnxn-cube.48155/


Number of solved positions for a 7x7x7
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/number-of-solved-positions-for-a-7x7.20792/


Number of cubies problem
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/number-of-cubies-problem.22905/


World record formula for nxnxn cubes
(Well, I am stating this one because my formula is still in the ball-park for the 4x4x4-6x6x6 Single WRs...I don't understand how, LOL.)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/world-record-formula-for-nxnxn-cubes.36621/

*FMC*

4x4 linear fewest moves challenge
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/4x4-linear-fewest-moves-challenge.31779/


4x4x4 FMC (computer and human)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/4x4x4-fmc-computer-and-human.46709/


4x4x4 FMC (computer and human) round 2
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/4x4x4-fmc-computer-and-human-round-2.52840/


$100 5x5x5 Fewest Moves Challenge
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/100-5x5x5-fewest-moves-challenge.56563/


5x5x5 fewest moves for concentric rings
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/5x5x5-fewest-moves-for-concentric-rings.56464/

*Optimization Topics (Besides God's Number and FMC)*

What is the minimum number of algorithms needed for 2 look last layer?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...lgorithms-needed-for-2-look-last-layer.47581/


Is 1LLL possible?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/is-1lll-possible.55582/


For 5x5x5 Solving Programs
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/for-5x5x5-solving-programs.60614/


Efficiency of 5x5 edges methods
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/efficiency-of-5x5-edges-methods.55987/
*Methods*

Developing a better LL system
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/developing-a-better-ll-system.36791/


"Cross" Meta-Method for 4x4x4
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/cross-meta-method-for-4x4x4.17783/

*"How Algorithms Work?" Threads*

Algorithm thread
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/algorithm-thread.42604/

*Miscellaneous Puzzle Theory (and/or Math-related) Topics*

Probability Thread
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/probability-thread.20384/


Mathematics Thread
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/mathematics-thread.35625/


Inversion by conjugation
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/inversion-by-conjugation.43981/


Solving the cube without any decision making
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/solving-the-cube-without-any-decision-making.18422/


Pseudo 3x3 shorter than 3x3?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/pseudo-3x3-shorter-than-3x3.43996/


ACube4x4 question
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/acube4x4-question.3498/


Cube Theory Quiz
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/cube-theory-quiz-1.44461/


How do I find a square root of a Rubik's cube?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...uare-root-of-a-rubiks-cube.42199/#post-861663


3x3 Rubik's Cube Patterns and Particle Physics
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/3x3-rubiks-cube-patterns-and-particle-physics.51710/

*Miscellaneous*

Move count metrics for big cubes - standards and preferences
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...or-big-cubes-standards-and-preferences.23546/


What is "Intelligence"?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/what-is-intelligence.3079/


Announcing: New 4x4x4 Brute Force Solver
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/announcing-new-4x4x4-brute-force-solver.46925/


----------



## pjk (Aug 29, 2018)

Christopher Mowla said:


> @pjk, I apologize, but I grabbed all the threads from my previous post and put them in this post with these additional threads, as some of them are in the same "category" as the new ones (which I forgot to mention before).
> 
> Again, these are just my opinion. So add only the ones you want. There's no pressure to add any of them, despite that I know almost everyone will at least agree that one of these should be considered in this selection. In addition, *they are not in any particular order*.


Excellent, much appreciated. The plan is to have a sticky or page with the most useful threads so people can easily start reading and learning from the best of the community. If you have any others, please reply here and I'll update them over time. Many of the best threads are years old too, so there may be more to be said and discussed now. Feel free to continue the discussion if you have further thoughts.

If anyone else has any suggestions, please post them.


----------



## pjk (Sep 10, 2018)

I've updated and formatted the original topic and added more threads. If you suggest another format or other posts to add, please let me know. This is a good start and will be useful for people looking to read some of the best threads on the forum.


----------



## Loser (Oct 5, 2018)

pjk said:


> I've updated and formatted the original topic and added more threads. If you suggest another format or other posts to add, please let me know. This is a good start and will be useful for people looking to read some of the best threads on the forum.


Maybe put each group of threads in a spoiler? That would make it easier to find what you what quicker


----------



## pjk (Oct 6, 2018)

Loser said:


> Maybe put each group of threads in a spoiler? That would make it easier to find what you what quicker


Good idea. My only concern are the current categories - do you think we should reorganize or leave them as is?


----------



## Loser (Oct 8, 2018)

pjk said:


> Good idea. My only concern are the current categories - do you think we should reorganize or leave them as is?


Maybe put all bld ones in their own category, seperate from sighted tutorials. Also that cubing vocab thread has like 2 things lol.


----------



## pjk (Oct 21, 2018)

Loser said:


> Maybe put all bld ones in their own category, seperate from sighted tutorials. Also that cubing vocab thread has like 2 things lol.


I went ahead and put things in spoilers, but BLD into it's own, and removed the vocab link. Thanks for the suggestions, if you have others please let me know.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 26, 2019)

WCA hardware comparison threads:
Best 2x2 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-2x2-comparison-new.74709/
Budget 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-3x3-comparison.75201/
Budget high-end 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-3x3-comparison.73563/
Best 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-3x3-comparison.74896/
Budget high-end 4x4 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-4x4-comparison.73959/
Best 4x4 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-4x4-comparison.74450/
Budget high-end 5x5 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-5x5-comparison.73898/
Best 6x6 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-6x6-comparison.74156/
Budget 7x7 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-7x7-comparison.75083/
Best skewb comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-skewb-comparison.75047/
Budget pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-pyraminx-comparison.73889/
Best pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-pyraminx-comparison.73862/
Best megaminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-megaminx-comparison.74702/
Budget square-1 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-square-1-comparison.74142/
Best square-1 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-square-1-comparison.73861/


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 4, 2020)

Sorry for the bump, but I believe this is a truly useful and very helpful thread.








Help for cubers who want to beat sub-x (CFOP)


Help has arrived! I've seen a lot of "Help, I'm sub-x and I wanna go to sub-x, how do I do that?" I had a lot of questions regarding this question, especially for sub-30 and sub-20. I've seen many repetitive answers, such as "good cross", "lookahead in F2L", or "Full PLL". However, most cubers...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 5, 2020)

A thread about threads, eh? I like it xD


----------



## qwr (Dec 5, 2020)

https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/upcoming-puzzles.68830/ best thread on the site


----------



## Yepala (Dec 5, 2020)

Good idea!


----------



## Akshat Sehgal (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello, I don't run this space but if any of you have a quora account then there is a space called cubology and it is great. It only has like 40 followers but they always post cool questions and times on there. Please consider joining. https://www.quora.com/q/cubology


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 28, 2022)

Please reopen this thread and add it to the most useful threads on this forum









Speedcubin?


Speedcubin?




www.speedsolving.com





:3


----------



## Xatu (Jan 2, 2023)

my hypercubing thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/the-hypercubing-thread.88703/


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jan 2, 2023)

My non-wca puzzles magnetisation thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/non-wca-puzzles-magnetisation.88424/


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jan 2, 2023)

This should be on the list








Method Library - A complete history of methods, techniques, and more


Method Library I have spent the last three years and around 400-500 hours researching the various methods and techniques to form the complete story of their origin and development over time. I have compiled everything into a website called the Method Library. It provides the true origin of...




www.speedsolving.com


----------

